# 2021 Tiguan SE Speakers are unlistenable....



## r2tincan (May 30, 2021)

Hi guys

I've owned two previous VW before this one, and I bought this without testing the speakers at full volume because of this. My previous was a 2017 Tiguan S.

Unfortunately, the 2021 Tiguan SE's speakers, or I guess I should say sound system overall, are the worst of ANY car I have ever owned, including much older Toyotas.

What gives? It's my fault for not testing these at full volume but they sound really bad. When any base hits on the speakers sound like they quiet by 30% or so.

I love this car but because of this I am considering any way possible to get out of this lease.

Are there any other options? Upgrades I can do? Car only has 40 miles on it .

Thanks


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

I would check and see if there is a factory accessory Helix soundbox for the Tiguan; I'm not sure what the policies are on modding a leased car, but if there is a Helix for the Tig, I believe it could be installed, and uninstalled, at lease end with no evidence it was in there as I believe they are pretty much plug and play setups. You would just have to make sure the install was done carefully, likewise the uninstall.

By all accounts the Helix brings the stock stereos up to a very acceptable level of sound quality.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

There are paths to upgrading the satellites but once they're installed you might as well leave them in. I have a lease as well and recently installed the Helix subwoofer- I plan on owning the car once the lease is over though.

And TBH the stock sound system in my Tig is pretty good, even w/o the sub.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

helps to know what method you're using to play your music, bluetooth? aux cable? (if you have one), SAT or FM radio? Carplay or AA? streaming service/apps? MP3's? round shiny circular discs?

personally i found audio overall sounded adequate. kind of like the hp on these cars... just good enough to get you by and nothing more. definitely doesn't leave an impression. the stock system can easily be overwhelmed in a noisier environment, and esp with bass and mid-range heavy music. i think really the best OEM option is the Helix but i'm leasing so i'm not going to get into mods unless i decide to buy when the lease is up.

however, depending on what source your music is coming from, there may be ways to improve the sound quality.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 2021 SE and the soft clipping is terrible. You literally can't listen to music at a reasonable volume without it cutting the bass off. My 2018 Tiguan was way better.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a '20 SE and I agree, the sound system is abysmal. From what I've seen, VW is using the same trash speakers that they've been using for 20+ years. They even use the same system in a $40k Arteaon. Yikes. There are videos out there showing how to replace them, but it requires removing the door cards. The speakers themselves are riveted in, so you'll need to be prepared for that.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

upthewazzu said:


> There are videos out there showing how to replace them, but it requires removing the door cards.


Do you have a link to any of those videos? I'm going to be upgrading the sound system on my 2021 R-Line and am looking at all available resources.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

FYI after finally getting my dealer-installed Helix sub working properly (I had to tell them how to code it- they had to order the programming dongle and learn) my system sounds AMAZING. The DSP changes really make a difference.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> FYI after finally getting my dealer-installed Helix sub working properly (I had to tell them how to code it- they had to order the programming dongle and learn) my system sounds AMAZING. The DSP changes really make a difference.


How much did the whole thing cost you?


----------



## alfadude1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find the files that go on the SD card for the dongle? 

My dealer installed the sub in my 2020 Tiguan and they ordered the dongle, but it didn't have file 20 for the Tiguan. It sounds much better, even with the wrong setting, so I can't wait to hear it with the right one. I highly recommend the Helix sub.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

RaizT1 said:


> How much did the whole thing cost you?


 I managed to find my old reddit posts so you can have fun reading through them. Pricing is variable. The Service Manager/dealer is sending me a TY note with a coupon (so says my service advisor) for my troubles.

Again, YMMV and stuff but be prepared to pay at least $600 for parts and anywhere from $400 up for labor.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tiguan/comments/mzxmyg


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> I managed to find my old reddit posts so you can have fun reading through them. Pricing is variable. The Service Manager/dealer is sending me a TY note with a coupon (so says my service advisor) for my troubles.
> 
> Again, YMMV and stuff but be prepared to pay at least $600 for parts and anywhere from $400 up for labor.
> 
> ...


Honestly, without doing a bunch of research, I'm not sure what the hell you did except add a subwoofer to the system. LOL.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

RaizT1 said:


> Honestly, without doing a bunch of research, I'm not sure what the hell you did except add a subwoofer to the system. LOL.


That's exactly what I did. The Helix sub.

TL, DR above: dealer didn't know how to install it, they didn't know how to program it either. Basically gave me $$$ off and it took me a month to get it working properly.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> That's exactly what I did. The Helix sub.
> 
> TL, DR above: dealer didn't know how to install it, they didn't know how to program it either. Basically gave me $$$ off and it took me a month to get it working properly.


Ok so...
1.Helix is the sub and enclosure.
2. DSP stands for digital sound processor. Is it already in my 2021 R-Line SE or did you buy that?
3. The "dongle" is some sort of device that lets you program the DSP?
4. 20 is the setting you tell the dealer to program your DSP to for MQB Tiguans?

I was planning on using the subs and amp I already have. Just trying to figure out the way to get the best audio out of the system I have, and if the door speakers can't sound any better, then I would start buying 6.5" speakers like the Infinity Kappas and installing those. Hopefully the head unit in the Tiguan will have enough power to drive them.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

RaizT1 said:


> Ok so...
> 1.Helix is the sub and enclosure.
> 2. DSP stands for digital sound processor. Is it already in my 2021 R-Line SE or did you buy that?
> 3. The "dongle" is some sort of device that lets you program the DSP?
> 4. 20 is the setting you tell the dealer to program your DSP to for MQB Tiguans?


1. Correct. Looks like a spare tire and takes up the space that formerly held the spare tire so FYI if you want to keep the spare it's going to have to be relocated. This: 2020 Volkswagen Tiguan Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer / Soundbox - 000051419B - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory
2. Correct- the DSP is built into the amp that comes with the sub. There's a long bundle of cables that connects from the sub/DSP location to the front head unit/device in glove compartment.
3. Yes. It's this: 2020 Volkswagen Tiguan Soundbox / Subwoofer - Programmer Dongle Dealer Only - DKS051419A - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory
4. As the SD card that comes with the programming dongle has all VWs on it, you need to choose the correct code for your vehicle. My vehicle is 20 (see attached).


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

THANK YOU!

From reading through your other posts, it almost sounds like upgrading the sub somehow also made your satellite door speakers better? Does the DSP on the sub somehow improve the quality of them? 

Like I said before, I have my own subs and amp I wanted to use and want to get the best quality possible! It would be cheaper for me to upgrade all the satellites and tweeters than to get the helix sub installed and programmed... but I'm worried that the DSP on the Helix does something special and I'd be missing out if I didn't get it.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Yes the sub's DSP makes/made all the difference- it ensures that all bass/low freq sound goes to the sub and not the satellites. It's a major improvement.

I'm not 100% sure how using your own satellites and amps would work as all the audio "stuff" is in the glovebox (the HU is just that a HU it connects to the glovebox unit) and I've never seen the back of it for connections. There may be some sort of proprietary system as well but not 100% sure. I'm sure this question has been asked before here or on reddit, you'll just have to do a lot of searching. And maybe consult with a good/great car audio installer as well.


----------



## alfadude1 (Sep 3, 2016)

alfadude1 said:


> Does anyone know where to find the files that go on the SD card for the dongle?
> 
> My dealer installed the sub in my 2020 Tiguan and they ordered the dongle, but it didn't have file 20 for the Tiguan. It sounds much better, even with the wrong setting, so I can't wait to hear it with the right one. I highly recommend the Helix sub.


My dealer programmed the Helix in my 2020 Tiguan SEL with file 20 and it doesn't sound as good as whatever file was used before It sounds muffled, lack of highs. Anyone else with a 2020 Tiguan that can let me know which file you had the best sound with?


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

alfadude1 said:


> My dealer programmed the Helix in my 2020 Tiguan SEL with file 20 and it doesn't sound as good as whatever file was used before It sounds muffled, lack of highs. Anyone else with a 2020 Tiguan that can let me know which file you had the best sound with?


The 20 code is correct for your vehicle. Try turning down the Bass settings and see what happens. Other than that I can only assume that the dealer didn't rally program a 20 in. My Tig sounds awesome now with the 20 code.


----------



## metalcated (Sep 12, 2021)

I called my local dealer and they were like, "What is Helix?" - All I really want is the HU programmed with the 20 instead of getting the donut sub. Not sure who to contact at the dealer at this point to ask that question or if they will even do it without the purchase of the donut sub. I would have bought an SEL but there were none for months and no one (dealerships) were doing vehicle swaps when I bought a couple months back.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

metalcated said:


> I called my local dealer and they were like, "What is Helix?" - All I really want is the HU programmed with the 20 instead of getting the donut sub. Not sure who to contact at the dealer at this point to ask that question or if they will even do it without the purchase of the donut sub. I would have bought an SEL but there were none for months and no one (dealerships) were doing vehicle swaps when I bought a couple months back.


So you have the Helix subwoofer/sound box?
(sold as an accessory, not from the factory)

If so, that's the *only* reason why you would need it programmed to file 20. 
(the head unit doesn't get programmed, the DSP on the Helix does)

If you do have the Helix and do need it programmed though...I rent it out, see here & send me a PM:





THE Helix Dongle Programming Rental Thread -- Part 2


The old thread was getting long, so I'm starting a new one & a slightly lower price too:) I've been handling this for almost a year now & over 100+ people have used it....we've had no issues. I'm gonna keep it simple: You pay me $12 to rent it, along with a $100 deposit (via PayPal as a gift...



www.golfmk7.com


----------



## metalcated (Sep 12, 2021)

Oh gotcha , okay so no I do not have a Helix sub. I am weighing my sub options now. I have a JL pre amped (450 watt) 8in sub which sounds great but takes up valuable space. I am considering moving to a Kicker Hideaway under the seat just for that extra thump this audio system is missing. Thank you for clarifying on the Helix sub and need for programming only when that is in place.


----------



## metalcated (Sep 12, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you have the Helix subwoofer/sound box?
> (sold as an accessory, not from the factory)
> 
> If so, that's the *only* reason why you would need it programmed to file 20.
> ...


Oh gotcha , okay so no I do not have a Helix sub. I am weighing my sub options now. I have a JL pre amped (450 watt) 8in sub which sounds great but takes up valuable space. I am considering moving to a Kicker Hideaway under the seat just for that extra thump this audio system is missing. Thank you for clarifying on the Helix sub and need for programming only when that is in place.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

metalcated said:


> I called my local dealer and they were like, "What is Helix?" - All I really want is the HU programmed with the 20 instead of getting the donut sub. Not sure who to contact at the dealer at this point to ask that question or if they will even do it without the purchase of the donut sub. I would have bought an SEL but there were none for months and no one (dealerships) were doing vehicle swaps when I bought a couple months back.


Find another local VW shop if you can then. You CAN do the install by yourself but you'll need patience and some car audio expertise and some tools and the DSP programming kit. Might be easier to just find a dealer who can do the work methinks


----------



## Auzytig21 (Aug 31, 2021)

r2tincan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've owned two previous VW before this one, and I bought this without testing the speakers at full volume because of this. My previous was a 2017 Tiguan S.
> 
> ...


Hi i own a 2021 Tiguan R- line black package
1st thing the Helix sub doesnt work for 2021 
Year , 
But Focal speakers make a plug n play with components that fit in . The only thing u need to drill the rivets off the factory speakers . 
they sound really good . Go to crutchfieds website and put your car info
Good luck


----------



## Tig21rline (4 mo ago)

Auzytig21 said:


> Hi i own a 2021 Tiguan R- line black package
> 1st thing the Helix sub doesnt work for 2021
> Year ,
> But Focal speakers make a plug n play with components that fit in . The only thing u need to drill the rivets off the factory speakers .
> ...


Hey, I have same exact car, year and model. Looked up these speakers Focal TWU 1.5
Are those them? Only ones I could find and it says modified fit


----------



## judibluehen (2 mo ago)

New 2022 Tiguan SE/4-motion: Most disappointing sound system in any of the 11 VW's I have owned since 1967 Karmann Ghia. OT, but I also think the general interior fit and finish is sub-par - the vinyl upholstery looks cheap and the seat cushioning is thin, although the front seats are comfortable. It's a good think that the car handles well, or I would have gotten rid of it already.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

judibluehen said:


> New 2022 Tiguan SE/4-motion: Most disappointing sound system in any of the 11 VW's I have owned since 1967 Karmann Ghia. OT, but I also think the general interior fit and finish is sub-par - the vinyl upholstery looks cheap and the seat cushioning is thin, although the front seats are comfortable. It's a good think that the car handles well, or I would have gotten rid of it already.


Honest question: why would you buy a new vehicle with so many things you dislike? Everything you mentioned should have came up during a test drive.


----------



## judibluehen (2 mo ago)

Good question, but the truth is I was looking at the space factor - great layout, and handling - decent acceleration for my needs and no sway in lane changing, nice appearance for an SUV (Passat I was looking for was already out of production), good fuel economy. I listened to sat radio but was not focused on that. My car is a 4motion and did not have any deletes - every other vehicle available anywhere in the region and/or scheduled to be received thru the end of the model year - had deletes (trunk lift gate, some camera features, etc). It was a compromise but I had to act quickly. I had custom leather put in my previous VW and will probably do the same on this car - quite luxurious.


----------



## philogynist (4 mo ago)

Get a Pioneer tape deck and some Jensen 6x9 speakers. Now that is a stereo!
I’m deaf in one ear and can’t hear outta the other so my SE sound system is da bomb.
Carry On……


----------

